# لكل من يعمل في الصيانه: كيفية صيانة أى شاشه أو مونيتور.



## فنى فنى (7 فبراير 2007)

[ شاشات الكمبيوتر 
1 -فكرة عمل دواائر الشاشه Monitors 
2 - الجهود الناتجه عن خرج محول الاخراج الافقى (اللاين)
- 3 نظرية عمل دوائر الشاشه 
4- الدوائر الاساسيه التى تتكون منها الشاشه 
الجزء الثانى ((( الصيانة – الاصلاح – الاعطا ل )))
فكرة عمل دوائر الشاشة Monitors 
تتكون الشاشة من دوائر متشابهة الى حد كبير لجهاز استقبال التليفزيون , وعند تشغيل مفتاح القدرة الكهربى الموجود بالشاشة يدخل الجهد الكهربى المتردد (((( A Cالقادم من منبع القدرة الكهربائية المتغير الى دائر منظم الجهد والتى تسمى دائرة
البارو سبلاى((((Power Supply حتي تعمل الدائرة على توحيد وتنظيم الجهد المتردد المتغيرِِِِِ ( AC ) وتحويلة الى تيار مستمر منظم فى الشدة والاتجاه يأخذ هذا الجهد عبر ملفات خرج محول القدرة الكهربى (الشوبر ) وتتوحد هذه الجهود المختلفة عن الطريق مو حدات توضع على كل ملف فى محول الشوبر .
الجهود الاساسية المتوحدة الخارجة من محول الشوبر هى:
1- جهد يخرج متوحد ومستمر من محول الشوبر لتغذية دائر مولد الذبذبات الافقية والرأسية والاوسيليتور ( oscillator ) 
2- جهد يخرج متوحد ومستمر من محول الشوبر لتغذية الحافز الافقى
3- جهد يخرج متوحد ومستمر من محول الشوبر لتغذية ترانزستور الاخراج الافقى
4- جهد يخرج متوحد ومستمر من محول الشوبر لتغذية دائرة التحكم فى الشاشة 
(الميكروبروسيسور) 
*وتخرج هذه الجهود من مرحلة خرج دائر الباور سبلاى (( ((Power Supply
لتغذيةالمراحل التى سبق ذكرها حتى تستطيع بدا العمل وتأدية العمل المطلوب منها كذلك الجهد الخاص بتغذية دائرة مولد المذبذبات ( الافقية والرأسية)
الاوسيلتور (Oscillator) حيث تبدأ دائرة مولد الذبذبات بتوليد ذبذبة أفقية وارسالها لمرحلة الاخراج الافقية وهى فى حدود 15625 ذبذبة فى الثانية , وتولد ذبذبة رأسية 
وارسالها لمرحلة الاخراج الرأسي وهى فى حدود 50 ذبذبة فى الثانية .
*اما الجهد الخاص بتغذية دائر الحافز الافقى فعندما يصل اليها هذا الجهد يعمل على تكبير الذبذبة الافقية الخارجة من دائر المذبذبات الافقية والرئسية وارسالها الى ترانزستور الاخراج الافقى.
* والجهد الواصل الى ترانزستور الاخراج الافقى فيعمل على تغذية مجمع
ترانزستور الاخراج الافقى بالقدر الكهربى اللازم ليتمكن من ادماج الذبذبة الافقية 
مع نبضة التزامن الافقية القادمة من كابل الداتا لينتج عن ذلك انحراف افقى على خرج 
ملفات الانحراف الافقى الموضوع على عنق الشاشة .
* كما يعمل ترانزستور الاخراج الافقى على تكبير خرج الذبذبة الافقية15625ذ/ث
الموجودة على مجمع الترانزستور بالقدرالكافى وتمريرها الى ملفات محول الاخراج 
الافقى (اللاين) فتتقطع داخل ملفات اللاين كى يبدا محول الاخراج الافقى (اللاين( 
بإنتاج عدد من الجهود المختلفة على ملفاتة لتغذية باقى دوائر الشاشة .
وبذلك تكون قد تحققت نظرية عمل محول الاخراج الافقية (اللاين(
*الجهود الناتجة عن خرج محول الاخراج الافقي (اللاين)
-.1 جهد لتغذية وامداد دائرة الاخراج الرأسى (( Vertical )) فى حدود 24 فولت مستمر.
2 - جهد لتغذية وامداد مدافع الالوان الثلاثة الموضوعة على سوكيت الشاشة فى حدود 180
فولت مستمر. 
- 3 توليد جهد متغير (AC) فى حدود 12VAC تيار متردد لامداد وتغذية فتيلة الشاشة لتوليد الشعاع الالكترونى اللازم لرسم تفاصيل الصورة على انبوبة الشاشه 
- 4 يتولد من محول الإخراج الافقى (اللاين) ضغط عالى يوضع على فتحة الشاشة لامدادها بالقدر الكافى من إضاءة الشاشة ككل ,ويخرج من هذا الكابل ضغط عالى جدا(.T.H)
فى حدود 25000 فولت (اى كل بوصة حوالى 1000 فولت)
5 - جهد عالى لتغذية الشبكة الساتره على سوكيت الشاشه يسمى (screen ) فى حدود 1800 فولت 
6 - جهد عالى يوصل على سوكيت الشاشه لتغذية البعد البؤرى (Focus) فى حدود 1500فولت 
نظرية عمل دوائر الشاشه (Monitor )
تأتى بيانات تفاصيل الصوره(إشارات الفيديو) الخارجه من بطاقة الشاشه (VGA) والتى سبق انتاجها داخلها ، وتنتقل هذه البيانات عبر كابل الداتا data المتصل بين بطاقة الشاشه ودوائر الشاشه فيعمل كابل الداتا على امرار كل اشاره الى الدائرة الخاصه بها داخل دوائر الشاشه لكى تبدأ بالعمل المطلوب منها والمصممه من اجله
*اى انه عندما تصل الالوان للصوره وكذلك بيانات الصوره كاملة عن طريق كابل الداتا يتم امرار اشارات فرق الالوان الثلاثه ( R,G,B) وكذلك ارضى كل لون وايضا اشارة النصوع (Y) والمحتوية على تفا صيل الصوره بالكامل (أبيض واسود ) والارضى الخاص بها الى سوكيت الشاشه الموضوع على الشاشة والموجود عليها متكاملة خرج الالوان والترنزستورات الثلاثه لكل لون من الالوان فتعمل هذة المتكاملة على دمج كل من اشارات فرق الالوان الثلاثه مع اشارة النصوع Y المعبرة عن تفاصيل الصوره بالكامل (أبيض واسود ) لينتج عن ذلك خرج الالوان الثلاثه حاملاا معها تفاصيل الصوره ثم يرسل كل لون الى الترانزستور الخاص به من الترانزستورات الثلاثه حتى يتم تكبيره وقذفه بواسطة مدافع الالوان الثلاثه الموجوده داخل انبوبه الشاشه ، وعندما تصل نبضات التزامن الافقيه ونبضات التزامن الرأسيه يتم امرار كل نبضة تزامن الى الدائرة الخاصه بها حيث يتم امرار نبضة التزامن الرأسيه الى دائرة الاخراج الرأسى (Vertical) ويتم امرار نبضة التزامن الافقيه الى دائرة الاخراج الافقى (Horizontal ) 
ويمكن القول انه عندما تصل نبضة التزامن الرأسيه من احد اطراف كابل الداتا القادمه من كارت VGA تصل الى دائرة الاخراج الرأسى فتندمج هذه النبضه مع الذبذبة الرأسيه الموجوده داخل الدائرة فينتج عن ذلك انحراف رأسى حيث يمر من خرج الدائرة الى ملفات الانحراف الرأسيه الموجوده على عنق الشاشه والمتصله بخرج مرحلة الانحراف الرأسيه لتتحكم فى تزامن حركة الشعاع الالكترونى الراسم لتفاصيل الصورة الرأسيه
وعندما تصل نبضة التزامن الافقيه من اطراف كابل الداتا الى داخل دائرة الانحراف الافقى فتندمج مع الذبذبة الافقيه الموجوده داخل الدائرة والتى سبق امدادها بها من خرج دائرة المذبذبات الافقيه Oscillator فينتج عن ذلك انحراف افقى ، يمر هذا الانحراف داخل ملفات الانحراف الافقى الموضوع على عنق الشاشه لتتحكم فى حركة الشعاع الالكترونى الراسم لتفاصيل الصوره افقيا
وبذلك يتضح لنا ان كل فاصل من تفاصيل بيانات الصوره القادمه من بطاقة الشاشه عن طريق كابل الداتا تأتى حاويه معها التزامن الخاص بكل صوره وذلك لان كل فاصل من تفاصيل الصوره يصاحبه تزامن لابعاد الصوره (افقيا ورأسيا ) لكى نتمكن من اعادة نقلها على الشاشه حتى تستطيع دوائر الانحراف الموجوده داخل الشاشه التعامل معها وارسالها الى الشعاع الالكترونى الراسم لبيانات وتفاصيل الصوره الملونه الموجوده على مدافع الالوان بداخل الشاشه والتى تكون متأهبه لانحراف الشعاع الالكترونى (افقيا ورأسيا ) لكى يتمكن بذلك الشعاع الالكترونى من اعادة رسم ابعاد وبيانات الصوره داخل الشاشه على حسب نبضات التزامن المصاحبه لكل صوره قادمة من بطاقه الشاشه بانتظام وسرعه عالية لكى تتمكن من عرض معلومات تفاصيل كل صوره بمجرد وصولها من خلال كابل الداتا الى الشاشه فى جزء من الثانية الواحده 
الدوائر الاساسيه التى تتكون منها الشاشه :-
-1 دائرة تنظيم الجهد الكهربى power supply 
-2 دائرة مولد الذبذبات الافقيه والرأسيه Oscillator 
-3 دائرة مولد الانحراف الافقى Horizontal 
- 4 دائرة مولد الانحراف الرأسى Vertical 
5 - دائرة الاخراج اللونى للإشارات المرئيه Out Color 
-6 دائرة توليد الضغط العالى H.T
-7 دائرة التحكم فى الشاشه Micro Processor 
اولا دائرة منظم الجهد power supply
تعتبر هذه الدائرة من الدوائر المهمه جدا نظرا لكونها دائرة تفى باحتياجات القطع الالكترونية من الجهود والتيارات المختلفه وان اغلب اعطال الشاشة تكون فى هذه الدائرة 
تتكون الدائرة من عدد من الدوائر الاساسيه وهى :-
دائرة توحيد bridge 
وهى عباره عن اربع موحدات لتوحيد التيار المتغير الى تيار مستمر موحد فى الشدة والاتجاه ويأخذ هذا الخرج ليمر من خلال مكثف كيميائى كبير يعمل على تنعيم الجهد الخارج من دائرة التوحيد .
دائرة مذبذب كهربى 
ويعمل على توليد ذبذبة قدرها 16250 ذ/ث 
الحافز الكهربى 
وهو يعمل على المحافظة على خرج الذبذبة الكهربية الخارجه من دائرة المذبذبات وتكبيرها بالقدر الكافى قبل ارسالها الى ترانزستور القدرة الكهربى (منظم الجهد (
ترانزستور القدرة الكهربية (منظم الجهد)
يعمل على تكبير الذبذبة الكهربية وتكبيرها ودمجها مع جهد كهربى كبير 
محول الخرج الكهربى(الشوبر)
يمر من خلال هذا المحول (الشوبر ) خرج ترانزستور منظم الجهد من خلال ملفات المحول الكهربى (الشوبر ) فتتقطع الذبذبة الكهربية المكبرة داخل ملفات محول الشوبر فينتج عن ذلك عدد من الجهود الكهربية على خرج كل ملف من ملفات محول الشوبر ويتم توحيد هذه الجهود المختلفه عن طريق موحدات توضع على خرج كل ملف من ملفات محول الشوبر ليتم بذلك توحيد خرج جهود المحول ( الشوبر ) 
ملاحظة : فى بعض أنواع الشاشات تكون جميع الدوائر التى سبق ذكرها داخل جسم متكامل واحد يسمى منظم الجهد IC ) )
وفى البعض الاخر تكون كل دائرة على حده ومتصلين ببعضهم البعض 
نظرية عمل دائرة منظم الجهد 
عندما يصل الجهد الكهربى لتشغيل دائرة المذبذب الكهربى يتم تشغيل الدائرة وتعمل على توليد ذبذبة قدرها 16250 ذ/ث فتمر هذه الذبذبة الخارجة من دائرة المذبذب الكهربى الى ترانزستور الحافز الكهربى الذى يعمل على تكبير الذبذبة الكهربية والمحافظة عليها من التلاشى او التغيير وتكبيرها بالقدر الكافى ويرسلها الى قاعدة ترانزستور القدرة الكهربية (منظم الجهد ) ، وفى نفس الوقت يكون قد وصل الى مجمع ترانزستور القدرة (منظم الجهد ) جهد كهربى قادم من خرج دائرة التوحيد الكهربى عن طريق المكثف الكيميائى الكبير والمستخدم لتنعيم الجهد المستمر فيمر هذا الجهد عبر الملف الابتدائى لمحول الشوبر ليصل الى مجمع ترانزستور منظم الجهد حيث يعمل ترانزستور القدرة الكهربى ( منظم الجهد ) على دمج الذبذبة الكهربية الواصلة اليه عن طريق ترانزستور الحافز مع الجهد الكهربى الكبير الناتج من مرحلة التوحيد الكهربى وتحويله الى تيار مذبذب ثابت فى الشده والاتجاه كى لا يتأثر بأى تغيير ينتج أو يحدث نتيجة تغير فى منبع التيار اثناء تشغيل الشاشه ولا يتسبب فى حرق دوائر الشاشه نتيجة حدوث هذا التغير ثم ينتقل هذا التيار الكهربى المذبذب عبر ملفات الشوبر فيتقطع هذا الجهد الكهربى المذبذب عبر ملفات محول الشوبر فيتقطع هذا الجهد الكهربى المذبذب وينتقل داخل ملفات الشوبر المختلفه لينتج عن ذلك عدد من الجهود المختلفه على خرج ملفات محول الشوبر ويتم وضع موحد على خرج كل ملف من ملفات محول الشوبر لتوحيد الجهد الكهربى وتحويله من جهد متردد متغير الى جهد مستمر وثابت فى الشدة
والا تجاة وهنا ينتج عن خرج محول الشوبر – اى دائرة تنظيم الجهد الكهربى power supply عدد من الجهود المختلفه والتى تستخدم فى تغذية وتشغيل الدوائر الاساسيه يترتب عليها تشغيل باقى دوائر الشاشه 
جهود خرج دائرة الباور سبلاى power supply 
-1 جهد مستمر موحد لتغذية دائرة التحكم الاوتوماتيكى فى الشاشه
متكاملة Micro Processor) ) 
-2جهد مستمر موحد لتغذية دائرة مولد الذبذبات الافقية والرأسية
الاوسيلتور( Oscillator )
-3جهد مستمر موحد لتغذية دائرة الحافز الافقى 
-4جهد مستمر موحد لتغذية دائرة ترانزستور الاخراج الافقى
منقول للأمانه العلمية منقول للفائده للجميع


----------



## فنى فنى (7 فبراير 2007)

ولزياده المعلومات يمكن دراسة التلفزيون لأنه أقرب جهاز للمونيتور ومن يعرف صيانة التلفزيون غالبا يعرف جيدا صيانة أى مونيتور

وخاصة أن الجهزة الطبية عموما الآن لا تخلو من مونيتور

فجهاز التخدير
وأجهزة العناية المركزة
والسونار
ورسم القلب
والأشعه 

تقريبا كل شىء اصبح المونيتور جزء رئيسى من أى عمل طبي تقريبا

لذا سأنقل لكم بعض الأشيءا المفيده عن التلفزيون لتقريب وجهات النظر بينه وبين المونيتور


----------



## فنى فنى (7 فبراير 2007)

فى هذه السلسلة سوف أناقش جهاز التليفزيون من حيث التركيب والعمل وإصلاح الأعطال لذا فإنى أرجو المشاركة بأى معلومة ولو صغيرة حتى نحصل على مرجع متكامل فى هذا المجال. 
مكونات التليفزيون :
==================
يتكون التليفزيون من ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هى :

1- قسم الصوت : يأخذ الإشارة الصوتية من الموجة المركبة ويكبرها ويكشفها ويوصلها للسماعة لتخرج على هيئة صوت.

2- قسم الصورة : يأخذ الإشارة المرئية ويكبرها ويكشفها ويحولها إلى الشاشة فتتحكم فى شدة الشعاع الإلكترونى الراسم للصورة وتتغير شدة الإضاءة على الشاشة من نقطة إلى أخرى حسب معلومات الصورة المرسلة.
3- قسم الإنحراف : كشف اشارات التزامن ويقوم بتحريك الشعاع الإلكترونى لرسم اصورة على الشاشة.
مراحل جهاز التلفزيون :
======================
1- الهوائى Antenna :
======================
وهو عبارة عن أخر مرحلة فى جهاز الإرسال وأول مرحلة فى جهاز الإستقبال التليفزيونى. وهوائى الإرسال يقوم بتحويل التيار الكهربى العالى التردد فى سلك الهوائى إلى مجالات كهرومغناطيسية يقوم بارسالها عبر الأثير وهوائى الإستقبال يقوم باستقبال الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية وتحويلها إلى تيار كهربى عالى التردد . وإن وظيفة هوائى التليفزيون هى استحصال أكبر طاقة من الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية وتحويلها إلى موجات كهربية ومن ثم دفعها إلى سلك الهوائى النازل بأدنى خسارة ممكنة.
وأن المطلوب من هوائى التليفزيون اعطاؤه صورة جيدة خالية من النمش والظل وعلى هذا الأساس تبين جميع الهوائيات فى المجال التليفزيونى من النوع التوجيهى أى تلك التى تعطينا أكبر طاقة من أتجاه واحد معين.

الشروط الواجب توافرها فى هوائيات الإستقبال والإرسال :
---------------------------------------------------
1- يجب أن يشع هوائى الإرسال أو يمتص هوائى الإستقبال أكبر قدرة ممكنة
2- يجب أن يعزل عزلا تاما عن الأرض
3- يوضع الهوائى بكل دقة فى مكان مرتفع
4- يحسب طول الهوائى بكل دقة دون زيادة أو نقصان
مكونات هوائى التليفزيون :
------------------------
يتكون هوائى التليفزيون من ثلاث أطراف رئيسية وهى :-

1- القطب الرئيسى :- ويشكل الجزء الأساسى فى هوائى التليفزيون ومن نهايته يوصل السلك النازل للتليفزيون.
2- العاكس : يتواجد خلف القطب الرئيسى ويبعد عنه بمقدار ربع طول الموجة ويعمل العاكس على تقوية الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية الأتية إلى القطب الرئيسى.
3- الموجهات : وتكون مثبته أمام القطب الرئيسى على بعد يقرب من طول الموجة وطولها تقريبا 0.45 من طول الموجة وزيادة عدد الموجهات يزيد من قدرة الهوائى على إستلام الإشارات الضعيفة والمرسلة من مسافات بعيدة.
2- منتخب القنوات Tuner :
=======================
يوجد نوعان رئيسيان للإستقبال وهما :-
1- الإستقبال المباشر :- وهو أن تختار اشارة تردد الراديو التى يلتقطها الهوائى وتكبر بنفس ترددها الى أن يتم الكشف عليها وتندر استخدام هذه الطريقة لما لها من عيوب كثيرة وربما أهم عيب هو صعوبة تنغيم جميع مراحل تردد الراديو على مدى متسع.
2- الإستقبال المتقارب (السوبر هيترودين) وهو المستخدم الأن لما له من مزايا كثيرة وهو أن يؤخذ ترددات الإشارة التى تستقبلها ثم يحول هذا التردد إلى تردد ثابت يسمى بالتردد البينى IF وبعد ذلك يمر التردد البينى فى مراحل التكبير المختلفة حتى مرحلة الكشف.
(أى أن وظيفة مرحلة منتخب القنوات هو تبديل التردد العالى إلى تردد متوسط = 38.9 ميجا هرتز لحامل الصورة و = 33.4 ميجا هرتز لحامل الصوت ويفصل بينها 5.5 ميجا هرتز)

وتتكون مرحلة منتخب القنوات فى دائرة جهاز التليفزيون من المراحل الثانوية التالية :

1- محول التوفيق الهوائى:
-----------------------
فى العادة نجد أن الإعاقة المميزة لخط التغذية الواصل من الهوائى إلى مكبر الترددات العالية تختلف من إعاقة دخل مكبر الترددات العالية فى تلك الحالة تحتاج لتوفيق كل من الإعاقتين إلى الأخرى ويتم ذلك بواسطة محول توفيق وذلك لنقل أكبر قدرة ممكنة من خط التغذية إلى مكبر الترددات العالية. وهذا بالإضافة إلى منع حدوث انعكاسات فى خط التغذية يمكن أن ينتج عنها ظهور الصورة على الشاشة (فى شكل أشباح).

2- مكبر التردد R.F.
-------------------
نحتاج دائما الى مكبر ترددات راديو بدائرة منتخب القنوات للأسبب الأتية :

1- يحسن نسبة الإشارة إلى الشوشرة Signal to noise ratio وذلك بتكبير الإشارة المستقبلة قبل أن تدخل إلى المازج.
2- يقلل من احتمال التداخل
3- يستخدم لعزل المذبذب المحلى عن الهوائى حتى لا يشع اشارة المذبذب المحلى مما ينتج عنه تداخلات فى أجهزة التليفزيون.

3- المذبذب المحلى Local OSCillator:
----------------------------------
يقوم بتوليد موجة R.F. ذات تردد معين لتخلط مع تردد الإشارة المستقبلة فنحصل على التردد البينى 
يولد المذبذب ترددا واحدا فقط عن أى قناة ويكمن أن يكون تردد المذبذب أعلى من أو أقل من تردد Yahvm RF بمقدار IF

IF = FO-FC

حيث IF هو التردد البينى
و FO هو تردد المذبذب
و FC هو تردد المحطة المستقبلة

4- الخالط MIXER:
---------------
دخله عبارة عن الموجة المستقبلة بعد تكبيرها فى المكبر RF وإشارة المذبذب المحلى .
ونتيجة لخلط الترددين ينتج الفرق بينهما وهو التردد البينى IF
وللموضوع بقية فرجاء المتابعة
لاتنسونا بدعواتكم
اخوكم فى اللة / احمد احمد احمد


----------



## فنى فنى (7 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة / الاحباب فى اللة والرسول ( علية افضل الصلاة والسلام )
تكملة موضوع شرح مراحل التلفزيون

1- مكبر التردد العالى وملحقاته 
------------------------------

- دائرة عزل :
توضع بين خط التغذية ومحول التوفيق وذلك خلال مكثفين وظيفتهما عزل الهوائى عن الشاسيه حتى تحدث صدمة كهربية لمن يقوم بلمس الهوائى والأرضى فى آن واحد ويكون متصل بكل من هذين المكثفين مقاومة تعطى مسار لتفريغ شحنات كهربية بين الهوائى والشاسيه كذلك تسمح المقاومات بمرور اشارة التردد العالى خلال المكثفات لأن قيمة المقاومة كبيرة نوعا ما.
-محول توفيق :
يقوم بعمل توافق بين خط التغذية الواصل من الهوائى إلى مكبر التردد العالى لنقل اكبر قدرة ممكنه خلال خط التغذية إلى مكبر التردد العالى
- مصيدة (Filter) موجات تعديل ترددى F.M :
وهو مع اشارات محطات ارسال تعديل التردد ذات المدى 88 الى 108 ميجا هيرتز من دخول الجهاز.

-مصيدة موجات تردد متوسط I.F :
وهى على 38 ميجا هرتز موصلة على التوالى مع مسار الإشارة التليفزيونية وتمنع أى إشارات تداخل فى هذا المجال من دخول الجهاز.

C7 , C6 يكونان دائرتين يتم عن طريقهم اختيار القناة التليفزيونية المراد مشاهدتها.

- مكبر التردد العالى المستخدم . يستخدم ترانزستور نوع PNP 

- ضابط الكسب الأتوماتيكى A.G.C يصل إلى القاعدة عن طريق R1 كما تعطى جهد الإنحياز السالب الأمامى لدائرة قاعدة الترانزستور.

- المكثف C4 يربط أسفل الملف L2 بقاعدة الترانزستور ويعمل تغذية سالبة تمنع عمل الترانزستور كمذبذب .

- الملف L1 والمكثفان C7 , C6 يعملوا كدائرة رقمية للقناة التليفزيونية المكبرة.

2- دائرة الخالط :
----------------

- الدائرة تبين دائرة خالط ترانزستور نوع PNP وموصلة بطريقة المشع المشترك والخواص والخواص الغير خطية هى التى تساعد على عملية المزج.

- الملفات L1 خرج مكبر التردد العالى و L3 دخل المازج و L4 خرج المذبذب ملفوفة على شكل واحد.

- المكثفان C9 و C10 يكونان مع الملف L3 دائرة رقمية مضبوطة على القناة التليفزيونية الخارجة من مكبر التردد العالى و المكثفات C12 و C11 لعمل توافق بين خرج دائرة الرنين مع دخل المازج.

- المقاومات :- R5 , R4 لعمل إنحياز لقاعدة الترانزستور وهو إنحياز أمامى والمقاومة R6 للإستقرار الحرارى والمكثف C13 لإمرار الإشارة المتغيرة إلى الأرضى والمحافظة على جهد الإنحياز.

طريقة العمل :
-------------
تدخل الإشارة الناتجة من مكبر التردد العالى وتنتقل عن طريق الحث المتبادل من الملف L2 إلى الملف L3 وتكون دائرة الرنين المكونة من C9,C10,L3 مضبوطة على تردد القناة التليفزيونية المراد مشاهدتها فى نفس الوقت ينتج المذبذب المحلى تردد واحد ثابت وهو أعلى من تردد القناة التليفزيونية بمقدار التردد المتوسط 
يدخل كل إشارة التردد للقناة المستقبلة وتردد المذبذب المحلى إلى قاعدة الترانزستور الخالط نتيجة للخواص الغير خطية للترانزستور يخلط الترددين.

- تكون دائرة مجمع الترانزستور الخالط مضبوطة على التردد المتوسط (مكبر التردد البينى)
3- دائرة المذبذب :
-----------------
عندما يمر تيار مستمر على الملف الخانق Lh ومن ثم الى المكثف C1,C2,C3 فتشحن ويشحن المكثف Ch بشحن موجبة.

- ويفرغ هذا المكثف على القاعدة للترانزستور فيجعل الترانزستور يعمل بتذبذب دائرة الرنين تلقائيا على التردد المضبوطة عليه وهو 


وهو أكبر من تردد القناة التليفزيونية المستقبلة بمقدار التردد المتوسط وتدخل هذه الذبذبات إلى القاعدة فتغير من جهد الانحياز الأمامى وتظهر هذه التغيرات مكبرة فى دائرة المجمع . جزء من التغيرات تنتقل من C1,C2 لتغذية خلفية موجبة . 

مرحلة التردد البينى المتوسط I.F
===============================
Intermediame Frequency Stage
============================
بعد خروج إشارة التردد من وصلة التيونر تدخل مرحلة مكبر الترددات البينية و فى تلك المرحلة تكبر الإشارة إلى ألاف المرات لكى يتم حمايتها من تداخلات القنوات المجاورة وغيرها أى أن مرحلة الترددات البينية تكون مسؤلة عن أغلب التكبير المطلوب حيث تتكون مكبرات التردد البينى للصورة من ثلاث أو أربعة مراحل للتكبير .

أهم خصائص ووظائف مرحلة الترددالبينى :-
====================================
1- يجب أن تكون إستجابتها الترددية بقيمة الفرق بين حامل الصورة والصوت أى 5.5 ميجا هيرتز.

2- يجب أن تكون لها القابلية العالية فى رفض كافة الترددات الخارجة عن المجال الترددى المذكور (33.4 ميجا - 38.9 ميجا هرتز)

3- ترفع نسبة الإشارة إلى الضوضاء S/N 

نظرا لأن منحنى الإستجابة الترددية التى نحصل عليه له جوانب مائلة فإنها تسمح بمرور اشارات جانبية مما ينتج عنه تداخلات.
ولذلك يوجد نظام متبع هو عدم إستخدام قنوات متجاورة فى الحيز الترددى (أى ترك فاصل ترددى بين كل قناه وأخرى ) 
السلام عليكم ..
معظمنا إن لم نكن جميعاُ يلاحظ أنه عندما نقرب مغناطيس من شاشة التلفزيون من النوع CRT ( أشعة المهبط ) تتلون الشاشة نتيجة التأثير المغناطيسي لفترة مؤقتة ثم بعد إزالة المغناطيس أو إبعاده عن الشاشة فإن الألوان الناتجة عن التأثير المغناطيسي تزول فوراً .

لكن في الفترة الأخيرة قبل ستة أشهر تقريباً أصبحت شاشة التلفزيون لدي ملونة بشكل كبير من كلا الجانبين الأعلى والأسفل ولم يبقى سوى مساحة صغيرة ذات ألوان طبيعية ( أي أن الشاشة أصبحت ممغنطة ) ولا أدري ما سبب ذلك ،، حاولت إصلاح المشكلة باستخدام مغناطيس كبير لكن الألوان تزول لفترة مؤقته ثم ترجع !!

أخذت التلفاز إلى الفني وأزال المغنطة أمامي بجهاز يصدر موجات مغناطيسية عالية ،، الآن أصبحت الشاشة نظيفة والصورة طبيعية .... لكن المشكلة لو قمت بتحريك التلفاز من مكانه فإن الشاشة ستتلون من جديد !!
سألته عن المشكلة قال لي بأن في التلفاز قطعة تزيل مغنطة الشاشة فور تشغيل الجهاز وعلى ما يبدو أنها متعطلة !!
تركت الجهاز عنده وأصلحه لي باليوم التالي ، وسارت الأمور على ما يرام .. 
==============
فأنا أريد معرفة اسم القطعة التي تزيل المغنطة ، وهل هي موجودة فعلاً أم أنه كذب علي ؟
كما أنني أريد معرفة تكوين الجهاز الذي يزيل المغنطة . 
Electronic boy!
هذه الألوان التى تشبه قوس قزح والتى تظهر على شاشتك تحدث نتيجة لتأثر الشاشة بمجال مغناطيسى قوى أو متكرر أدى إلى تمغنط بعض المواد فى الشاشة . مما يؤدى إلى حرف الشعاع الإلكترونى عن مساره.
فى شاشة التليفزيون الملون توجد ثلاث أشعة إلكترونية (واحد يحمل بيانات اللون الأحمر والثانى يحمل بيانات اللون الأخضر والثالث يحمل بيانات اللون الأزرق. ومن المفترض أن يتم توجيه هذه الأشعة بواسطة نظام إنحراف أفقى ورأسى إلى ثلاثيات من النقاط الفسفورية المتجاورة حيث تمثل كل نقاط الثلاثية الواحدة (نقاط فسفورية بالثلاثة ألوان) والتى تضيىء كل منها عند سقوط الشعاع الموجه إليها عليها.
ولكن نظرا لوجود مغناطيسية دخيلة تؤدى إلى حرف الأشعة عن الثلاث نقاط مما يجعل شعاع الأخضر يسقط على نقطة فسفورية بلون أخر .
والنتيجة هى ألوان غير مرغوب فيها حول الشاشة.
وتحريك التليفزيون من مكانه حل مهم لهذه المشكلة وذلك لو كانت هذه المشكلة ناتجة عن مغنطة يسببها مجال مغناطيسى متردد بالقرب من الشاشة مثل سلك كهربائى أو لمبة فلورسنت أو سماعات كبيرة.
ولو لم تزال هذه المشكلة بعد تحريك الشاشة . فإن ذلك ناتج عن أن أحد مكوناتها قد أكتسب مغناطيسية دائمة وهنا يجب عمل ما يسمى ب degaussing أو معادلة هذه القوة المغناطيسية الغير مرغوب فيها.
وهذه المعادلة تتم بوضع مجال مغناطيسى متردد يساوى المجال الغير مرغوب فيه مما يعادله وتكون القوة الناتجة = صفر.
أما عن أحسن طريقة لفعل ذلك هو جعل الشاشة تقوم بمعادلة المغنطة بنفسها. فكل الشاشات الحديثة (الملونة) مثبت حولها ملفات لمعادلة المغنطة ودوائر مرتبطة بهذه الملفات.
ستلاحظ أن هذا الملف الملفوف حول مقدمة الشاشة مغطى (معزول) وهو متصل بمنبع التغذية المتردد من خلال دائرة تحتوى على ثرميستور . وهذا الثرميستور متصل على التوالى مع ملف معادلة المغناطيسية لذا فهو يسمح بمرور التيار خلاله بنسب مختلفة حسب درجة الحرارة.

ولكن لسوء الحظ أحيانا تكون قوة المغنطة الدخيلة أكبر بكثير مما يستطيع أن تنتجه دائرة معادلة المغنطة وبذلك يظل عطل الألوان الشبيه بقوس قزح.
وعندئذ نلجأ للمغنطة اليدوية . وذلك باستعمل ملف أخر لمعادلة المغنطة .
وفكرة عمله الرئيسية تقوم على وضع مجال مغناطيسى متردد قوى حول الشاشة ثم نقوم بتقليل قيمته ببطء حتى يصل للصفر. وهذا يتم بوضع ملف المغنطة اليدوية (عادة ملف محول عادى) بالقرب من الشاشة (وهى مفتوحة حتى تلاحظ التغيير) ثم نقوم بتشغيل دائرة هذا الملف ثم نقوم بإبعاد الملف يدويا عن الشاشة بأبطأ ما يمكن حتى نبتعد بمسافة كافية ثم نقوم بفصل دائرة الملف وتكرار المسح حتى يزول العرض الغير مرغوب فيه 

وتفسير تلك العملية هو أنك عندما تضع الملف بالقرب من الشاشة ثم تشغل دائرته فإنك بذلك وضعت مجالا مغناطيسيا قويا عليها. وعندما تبعد الملف عن الشاشة ببطء فأنت تقلل من قيمة هذا المجال تدريجيا ومعه يقل المجال الغير مرغوب فيه حتى يصل للصفر .(أى نقوم بمسح المغناطيسية الغير مرغوب بها بواسطة المجال المغناطيسى للملف المستخدم ) 

منقول من أخينا الفاضل أحمد أحمد أحمد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 فبراير 2007)

جزاكما الله خير وبركة 

معلومات غنية جدأ تخدم القسم والذين يعملون بهذا المجال .

البغدادي


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (7 فبراير 2007)

جهد رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (8 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات


----------



## sususordo (8 فبراير 2007)

مجهود مذهل و رائع ... ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ..
ولو تساعدونا ببعض الصور إن أمكن ...

وألف شكر..


----------



## rony20 (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير
الحمد لله ان ربنا سخرك انك تشرح لنا الموضوع ده لانى محتاجه جدا


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mohand (16 مارس 2007)

لساني يعجز عن شكرك . جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو العز السوري (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nidal_rifai (19 مارس 2007)

*ساعدوني*

طريقة ربط اسلاك كيبل داتا الشاشه .... جوزة كيبل شاشة خرب وتكسر البنات قطعته وبدي اركب جوزه ثانيه ولها سلك بدي اربط السلك الاول بالسلك الثاني الي عليه الجوزه الجديده ارجوكم اشروحي الالوان الالوان كالتالي .
كيبل الاول  الاوانه )
احمر غليض
اخضر غليض
ازرق غليض

اسود
اخضر
اصفر
برتقالي
ابيض

كيبل الثاني الي بدي اوصله براسه جوزة بتدخل بالكمبيوتر .
رمادي غليض
ازرق غليض
احمر غليض

اصفر
بني
اسود
ابيض


----------



## ahmed_refaii (21 مارس 2007)

*[email protected]*



فنى فنى قال:


> [ شاشات الكمبيوتر
> 1 -فكرة عمل دواائر الشاشه Monitors
> 2 - الجهود الناتجه عن خرج محول الاخراج الافقى (اللاين)
> - 3 نظرية عمل دوائر الشاشه
> ...


ارجوا ارسال لي مرجع عن صيانة الشاشات وارسلة لي علي [email protected]email


----------

